# 32 TM-Two a good park/freeride option?



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Current boot is a K2-T1 its pretty stiff, great for all mountain, but way to stiff for mellow days on groomers/buttering and hitting the park.

I went down to the new EVO store in Denver with intent to purchase TM-Lashed, however initial feel they were super soft and I feel like they will just get much softer as time goes by. So the rep there suggested the TM-Two. I immediately loved the feel of these even tho they rate them as "stiff" it feels a lot less stiff than my current K2's. 

What do you guys think? Are they a good park boot? 

Also I was curious to see how small I could go and i managed to squeeze into size 10's (currently in 11's K2) My big toe was hitting the front of the liner and hurt, but I think and the rep there reassured he could get that fixed with heat molding. This was exciting that I think I can go a whole size smaller with 32's because there was no way I could get in a 10 with K2 (have tried multiple times). My one quandary is if I do go down to size 10 all my Large bindings are going to be sloppy and wont fit as snug...so now im saying "fuck im gonna have to buy all new bindings"...:surprise:


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Also considering the Lashed XLT, which apparently is a little stiffer and more durable version of the Lashed.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a bit shocking to hear you're in a bigger K2 than 32. I'm an 8.5 in most boots but K2s with Endo usually a 7.5. Also I've always equated T1s and TMs. I feel like they're very similar boots. 

Anyway, the only thing I'm not a fan of with TMs is the full foam sole. Slippery and not at all durable. 

Maybe look at DC Lynx? They're soft straight forward but stiffer side to side. That's DCs theory in all their boots. Even the Rice and Torstein are soft forward.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I hate foam soles, especially in lift lines that get icy. this year's tm-two xlt's have vibram soles according to transworld.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Also considering the Lashed XLT, which apparently is a little stiffer and more durable version of the Lashed.


I ordered both the TM2 and Lashed XLT over the off season so I haven't rode in either but wore them around the house. I thought they were similar flex, XLTs felt maybe even a bit stiffer actually. Also the XLTs were the bulkiest boot I've ever tried. Not super long, but I would have had a hard time fitting size 11s in my L/XL Union bindings. For you that might actually be a good thing as a size 10 in the XLT might keep you in a large binding as long as you can get it centered. 

I love buying new gear but boot shopping is the worst.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Brewtown said:


> Also the XLTs were the bulkiest boot I've ever tried. Not super long, but I would have had a hard time fitting size 11s in my L/XL Union bindings.


Really? BY "Bulky" you mean in the circumference? since you said they arent "longer"?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bought some Lashed XLT's..........definitely stiffer then the Lashed........less heel discomfort then the TM Two's.........real rubber sole.......not the foam......less then two bills..........


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Just bought some Lashed XLT's..........definitely stiffer then the Lashed........less heel discomfort then the TM Two's.........real rubber sole.......not the foam......less then two bills..........


Where did you find them for under $200


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

AmberLamps said:


> Where did you find them for under $200


Locally.......2015-16 model........slightly cosmetically different on the outside........liner has two smaller velcro straps instead of the newer one strap.............


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

One caveat........they had two pair in my size.......first pair....I ripped one of the riveted lace hooks totally out whilst tightening them in the store........we'll see what happens..........I'm hella strong........like a bull............


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

What About Adidas Blauvelt


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the Tm-Two has been my favorite boot for a few years. thinking about going up a notch in stiffness this year.

IMO the Lashed is way to soft for any real riding. I've had a pair of them they are socks with laces once they break in. (can u guys not see the liner on the lashed when u shop??????? ehhh...!!!!) dont get me wrong i'm a 32 guy, put a ton of days on the Lashed and they fit me well, but they are sooooo entry level....think Burton Moto....this is a boot for a growing kid or someone who rides green slopes 3 days a year or hikes stairs or shovels lift load zones.


----------



## Thijs Schipper (Sep 17, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> the Tm-Two has been my favorite boot for a few years.
> 
> IMO the Lashed is way to soft for any real riding. I've had a pair of them they are socks with laces once they break in.


This echoes what I came across when researching this same topic some months back. Lashed feel just right out of the box but become slippers when they break in. TM's start off way stiff and end up _just_ a bit stiffer than new Lashed boots - then they stay that way. In other words, if you like the Lashed get TM-2's instead.

Regarding the sole grip, I can see what people mean. I didn't find them slippery by any means (2015 model) but I've definitely had boots that were grippier. Can't speak of their durability yet.

Personally I think they're great. I'm not a park rider by any means but do jump, jib and butter all over the mountain. So far the TM-2's have served me well. They're plenty supportive for aggressive carving, too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> the Tm-Two has been my favorite boot for a few years. thinking about going up a notch in stiffness this year.
> 
> IMO the Lashed is way to soft for any real riding. I've had a pair of them they are socks with laces once they break in. (can u guys not see the liner on the lashed when u shop??????? ehhh...!!!!) dont get me wrong i'm a 32 guy, put a ton of days on the Lashed and they fit me well, but they are sooooo entry level....think Burton Moto....this is a boot for a growing kid or someone who rides green slopes 3 days a year or hikes stairs or shovels lift load zones.


Getting the big boy boots this year are ya?
Atta boy, after about a week you'll be going noticeably bigger off everything.

Stiffer boots are just like bigger/better shox.

Now we just gotta get you on a wide model.
We're gettin' there.:dry:


TT


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Really? BY "Bulky" you mean in the circumference? since you said they arent "longer"?


As in I would have had to shave off some of the foam/rubber around the heel of the boot to get a comfortable fit in my bindings. That's a size 11 boot in L/XL bindings, yeah Unions run a bit narrow but still. Also had to nearly max out the straps.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked up these for $200

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------

